

Ask HN: Do you use PHPMyAdmin as an alternative to your app admin? - paraschopra

Just curious if any of you substitute PHPMyAdmin for constructing an admin interface for your MySQL based application. Is it a recommended practice NOT to use PHPMyAdmin or other database scaffolds for administrating the application?
======
ivanstojic
It really depends. There are some scenarios where it's impossible to
administrate an application by fiddling with the database - for instance in
cases where the application uses caching of any kind.

My revelation regarding administration interfaces came when I realized that my
admin interfaces do not have to be polished, AJAX gems of perfection because
they are not meant to be used by the clients. They just have to expose some
amount of the application's innards to the tech staff.

~~~
noodle
its also nice to have a custom admin panel in situations where there are more
complex data interactions and you want to make sure you don't ruin things in
the database accidentally

------
SwellJoe
I use the Webmin MySQL module quite a bit for this on our Drupal site.

I don't see why it would be recommended not to use whatever tool fits the
situation. If you understand your application well enough to hit the database
directly, you probably understand it well enough to not break its integrity by
modifying it directly.

------
nreece
I have used phpminiadmin ( <http://phpminiadmin.sourceforge.net> ) as the app
admin alternative once before. It worked out pretty well.

------
jncraton
I generally like to use frameworks that take care of the admin interface for
me so that I don't have to worry about it. Django is a good example of this.

------
skwiddor
No

also consider <http://www.google.com/search?q=phpmyadmin+exploit>

